# max fat gain in one day?



## jasone (Dec 12, 2005)

How much fat can a person possibly gain in 24 hours?  I'm talking non stop eating of anything and everything.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 12, 2005)

jasone said:
			
		

> How much fat can a person possibly gain in 24 hours?  I'm talking non stop eating of anything and everything.


Not as much as you think... Things like GI tract movement/absorption, increased thermogenesis, energy expended in conversion to fat etc all decrease the cals that get stored.

But it depends on what you eat (fat/carbs/protein), your response to the food (genetically, some people increase NEAT more than others in response to a large meal) and.... if you can keep it all down...


----------



## Jodi (Dec 12, 2005)

Let me loose in a buffet and I could show you.


----------



## Hlanderr (Dec 12, 2005)

ill take you on.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 12, 2005)

You would so loose   Trust me, I'm an expert.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 12, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You would so loose   Trust me, I'm an expert.


One day we REAALLLY have to get together at a all-you-can-eat seafood place... Well... that and then some cheesecake!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh man I can do some SERIOUS damage at a good New England Seafood Buffet


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 13, 2005)

If we pulled a china buffet action after a bender I could gain at least 5% of my bodyweight in a single sitting.  If I were allowed to hang around all day I think I could gain close to 10%.  There can never be enough sweet n sour chicken and ranch dressing after a good bender.  Add some General Tso's and a plate of rice that would wake a sumo wrestler cry and we have ourselves not only a great lunch, but a very interesting 4 hours later on the throne.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 13, 2005)

How much do you think that kobayashi gains when he downs 50 hot dogs in 10 minutes?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 13, 2005)

Ewwww Chinese food.  I just never liked oriental food unless it's PF Changs.  That's kinda healthy though


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 13, 2005)

Chinese buffet is the only good thing I got going for me in this crazy, mixed up world.  That and beer...And Chicken wings...And pizza...Pop tarts...Cheesecake of course...Ben & Jerry's Phish Food ice cream...man I'm hungry.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 13, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> One day we REAALLLY have to get together at a all-you-can-eat seafood place... Well... that and then some cheesecake!


Make sure I get an invitation.  Looks like we better call ahead and have them stock up for the visit.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Make sure I get an invitation.  Looks like we better call ahead and have them stock up for the visit.




Maybe we can hit a sushi bar while we are at it!??!


Mmmm... spicy crab roll.....


----------



## Nate K (Dec 13, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ewwww Chinese food.  I just never liked oriental food unless it's PF Changs.  That's kinda healthy though



I had PF Changs on one occasion......I almost killed myself....good food coma afterwards.


----------



## FenderBender (Dec 13, 2005)

This guy was 8% bodyfat, just one day before the chinese buffet


----------

